# Game 20: Bulls @ Heat (1/29 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 29, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should be a fun one. 

Luol and Rip may both miss this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Heat are going through practices as if Deng and Rip will be playing apparently, to avoid surprises. I think I read somewhere that Chicago expects Deng to be back.

LeBron's going to have to cut down on the unneeded turnovers if we're going to win this, cos you know Rose is going to make us pay for them. Boozer's playing pretty well so far this season, and Bosh is coming off an awful game. And last year he had the worst game of his life against them. We're going to need him to play a good game. Last night it wasn't too important. 

Hit the boards hard, don't let Noah, Boozer, Asik and Gibson (is he back from injury?) kill us on that one. 

Production from both ends of the bench is going to be key too, since they're a deep, talented squad.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Prediction: Heat win.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did you have to use that Hansbrough pic KJ? Creepy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Absolute necessity.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> Prediction: Heat win.


Care to elaborate, or is this a lazy "reverse-jinx?" Knicks4Life at least provided reason for his failing reverse-jinx attempt. Before you flame me, I'm just kidding.



> TonyHEAT06 TonyHEAT06
> Two treats for fans at AAA Sun: anthem sung by *new hot* singing star Phyllisia and HEAT-Bulls. Can't wait! @EReidMiamiHeat @MiamiHEAT


Even in text, Tony's ability to awkward up the English language is perfectly hilarious. She's Eric's daughter, and his switching the words "new" and "hot" really changes the tone of the tweet from complimentary to creepy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Road game, Deng could play but he won't be at his best. Super Bron'll be too much. I expect Bosh to have a good game too.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ßen said:


> Heat are going through practices as if Deng and Rip will be playing apparently, to avoid surprises. I think I read somewhere that Chicago expects Deng to be back.
> 
> LeBron's going to have to cut down on the unneeded turnovers if we're going to win this, cos you know Rose is going to make us pay for them. Boozer's playing pretty well so far this season, and Bosh is coming off an awful game. And last year he had the worst game of his life against them. We're going to need him to play a good game. Last night it wasn't too important.
> 
> ...


lol the heat will beat the bulls by 24....bulls r no better than sacremento, ballsie team that will lose to the heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

...what?

Basketball Gods, please disregard doctordrizzay's inane arrogance. He's not speaking for the entire wolfpack.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Even in text, Tony's ability to awkward up the English language is perfectly hilarious. She's Eric's daughter, and his switching the words "new" and "hot" really changes the tone of the tweet from complimentary to creepy.


:laugh: 

he is right though. She is hot.

The all black unis are back for this one.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> lol the heat will beat the bulls by 24....bulls r no better than sacremento, ballsie team that will lose to the heat


I hope for your sake you don't believe that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No lineup changes for the Heat. Gladness and Harris still inactive. Nothing on the Bulls yet.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Deng and CJ Watson definitely out. Hamilton is going to go through warm-ups and see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Brewer will start in place of Deng and Korver would start if Rip cant go.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Korver's going to kill us tonight. Especially if we give him the shots we gave New York for 3 quarters.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> KCJHoop K.C Johnson
> Rip is going to try to play. #Bulls


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are gonna wear the all black unis and the Bulls their home whites, which look like our home jerseys so that's gonna be a little weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's weird, thought they'd do red on black like last year's "cry-gate" game. Those white Bulls jerseys look like our inaugurals.

Last time we played the Bulls wearing black at home with them wearing white, this happened:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^That's probably my favourite regular season Heat moment. I remember it so well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pre-emptive REBOUND THE DAMN BALL


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Tom Thibodeaux is a chach. Look it up.

Put Joel on Booooo-"Sigh Me Miami!"-ooozer. Bosh on Noah. If Noah scores some, fine, but he would destroy Joel rebounding wise. Maybe Bosh can compete.

Don't go small today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh hits the first shot of the game. We need you to come up big today Chris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

2 on Rose, nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Mario. Rose gets his 2nd foul.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice work by Mario, steal from Rose and draws the 2nd foul on Rose. That's big.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Lebron


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron coast2coast!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

Another great steal by Mario


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2Wade2Bron!

Sick.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love watching this team on the break


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat already with 8 fastbreak points. Definitely a point of emphasis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thibs already got Rose at the scorers table? Damn they are playing it risky.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Lebron

What a start


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We need to keep up this great start. They look focused to make a statement (yeah, I know they have no Deng or Watson but a blowout would be good anyway).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bulls taking a gamble by putting Rose back in with 2 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was scoreless in the that 1st quarter stint, but had 5 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry gets early minutes


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn...tough shot Mario.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep attacking Bron. You'll get yours.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MM nice J off a screen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-22 after 1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That last shot of the quarter from Bron just seemed like a half-assed effort.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Curry stepping on the court drained us of all energy.

Pathetic he is a part of our team. Just pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he looked like he hesitated for a second and then had to throw up that weird looking runner.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron stays in and Wade and bosh stay on the bench. Wonder why the change?

Nice to see UD hit that top of the key J


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haslem jumper...wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Coe train and1!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo and1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Strong play by Cole


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole2Bosh

11-0 run, 11 point lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is in attack mode today. He's broken their D down numerous times already.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

....really UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG UD..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, UD. Mojo-less.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tell me Haslem didn't just miss that 2nd chance.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller for 3!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Udonis makes shots when they don't count. :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NoCo! I love this kid. Had a rough patch the last few weeks, but last couple games has smashed through it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ßen said:


> ^That's probably my favourite regular season Heat moment. I remember it so well.


Same here, which is why I was glad a tweeter corrected Eric Reid when he called another game (the Hawks one, I think) his favorite regular season tilt. I know its silly to correct someone's opinion, but still needed to be done.

People probably only remember that play and forget how great Wade was throughout, including a beautiful, clean, pull-up 3 to tie the game at the end of regulation.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Bulls white uni's are so close to ours. I switched to Twitter for a second, went back to League Pass, and was pleased by a Korver 3, thinking it was Miller lol.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Stop leaving Korver open


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

We've given Korver too many chances, he's heating up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel Anthony is the only human being in the universe that can have two, 5-fingered hands (particularly large ones) on a basketball with no one around him, and still lose it. Not like that was a hard pass that time, it was an easy rebound.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade cant hit anything. At least he has 7 assists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding has hurt us again.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep hitting the jumper UD!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice recovery by Bosh off the Wade poor effort. 14/6


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call on Lebron.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bad call on Lebron.


Indeed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-51 at the half

Lebron and Bosh had a great half. Wade was 1-9, but had 7 assists.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So much for the focus on not giving the offensive player that jumping into call. A lot of crap officiating in the 1st half IMO.

Good to see UD hit a couple of Js. Bosh has bounced back. Dwyane has looked a little rusty, but still did some nice things, and his energy gives this team a vital boost.

Our D was mostly poor. I dont understand why we consistently leave Gibson wide open. How many times does he need to dunk on us for us to take notice? I also thought Rose got into the paint a little too easily (even for him) a few times, and Hamilton got some easy buckets he shouldn't have.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jon Barry is insufferably dumb. What does ESPN see in him? Is he just the heel?

He criticized Magic for putting Miami at #1 on his East list ahead of Chicago because CHI has a better record, but had no qualms with him having Boston at #5. If we win today, its 15-5 for Miami and 17-5 for Chicago, with us having the tougher SOS. Not like they're way ahead in the standings.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And guess who has the easiest SOS so far? 

THE New York Knicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep dunking Wade. That's about all thats going in for you today :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok more dunks, this is a good gameplan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh have it going and Wade is struggling. The last time those 3 got in a rhythm together, we went on a 22-1 streak. Hope those 3 can get it going together soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 for Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Rose one handed shot from around the free throw line is crazy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Im seeing too much hero stuff from us. Its an odd dynamic. We have 3 hero-type players, but seldom need to play hero ball because we have 3 super-talented guys.

Throw MM in there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Im seeing too much hero stuff from us. Its an odd dynamic. We have 3 hero-type players, but seldom need to play hero ball because we have 3 super-talented guys.
> 
> Throw MM in there.


Battier was set to check in for Wade. I'd rather see MM in there for this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again with that step back J


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron just bullied his way in there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario's past 2 games have kinda sucked. Norris has been better though, so its all gravy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chicago is getting some unreal calls today, and Im seeing the same "fouls" go unwhistled on our side.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad close to this quarter....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to know Lebron's FG% on that step back J to end a quarter. gotta be very high

76-71 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5pt buffer to end the 3rd. Not bad, need to close this out.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do we put Lebron on Rose to close it out now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333

WOW


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BRONBRON


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

woooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How ****ing unlucky..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This lineup is not generating any good looks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Boozer has some weird ass hair.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now these calls are just getting ridiculous. What does UD need to do?

And LOL at Boozer's kid chanting "Let's Go Heat!"


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade is ice cold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big bucket by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Derrick Rose is going OFF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need Joel back in. Need some D at the rim.

That damn 3 by Korver turned everything around. Gave them life again and Rose is killing it now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I hate the fact we were one spot away from having Derrick Rose in a Heat uni. Damn 1.7% Chicago. :nonono:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd rather have Miller in than Wade when he's playing like this.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ZONE HIS ASS! ZONE THEM RIGHT NOW!!!

Please.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like we're going all retarded. I cant watch - whats goin on out there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade can only dunk tonight


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

GREAT play by Udonis drawing that charge. That's big.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Noah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great strip by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get mad, Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice runner by D-Wade! 7 point lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That Wade floater+roll is a carbon copy of the Allan Houston shot


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so damn sick of the Haslem/Bosh duo when we're up. When we're down? Fine. Offense. When we're up? Put your best defensive big man in. Get Joel in there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol free throws, of course


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A good block? He got him on the elbow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron's free throw shooting has improved tons over literally the last week or 2.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh come on


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

So sloppy from Wade. And then awful rebounding.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We had several opportunities to pull our heads out of our asses and pull that ball back out and run clock after all those offensive boards. Then the Bulls do the same on the other end because we cant grab an easy defensive board, and of course they score.

We make it so hard on ourselves late in games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beating ourselves again. Turnovers and rebounding hurting us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounding. Sigh.

This game should be over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a flop. We got screwed with 50/50 calls today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Terrible offensive possessions. We seriously going to choke this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flashbacks to game .

Gotta make our free throws now, which is never, ever a given..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wow lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh far out man are you kidding me LBJ....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can only laugh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What a pair of choke jobs that was. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We actually gonna choke like this?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is some of the worst late-game execution I've ever seen. Giving this game away. And I had no doubt LeBron would miss both. **** me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Should have been our ball anyway


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The hell is going on..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The refs have been awful!

Not fully blaming them, especially with all the missed free throws, but Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane wanted the ball so he could be fouled. Rio turned him down. Missed one. Not sure Wade would've done better, but stupid move by Rio either way.

Wow, we really dont want to win this one.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm seriously laughing so hard here and I'm going to die when they make this 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at our chokiness. Man do we suck from the line, particularly in the clutch.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad missed call. Roe clearly charged UD. 

Ugly at the end, but at least the Heat won.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive never been this pissed off after what (I presume to be) a big win.

Awful, awful execution everywhere. And Rose clearly charged there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh is clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was an embarrassing final 2 minutes by everyone on the floor, The Heat, the Bulls, and the refs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was the scrappiest, most confusing, most nerve-wrecking, satisfying win in a while. Poor execution all over the place in the last few minutes. Shouldn't have been that close, but I gotta believe Wade won't be playing that bad next time. Shame LeBron missed those two FT's. We know what the headlines are going to be.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew. Heat win. Yay I guess!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick turnaround tomorrow night against the Hornets. Gonna be tough to get up for that one after this one. But at least its a home game and that they play tonight as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Remember, they were without Deng also.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shame that he didn't make those two free-throws, but there's no denying LeBron was amazing tonight. Stepped up big time. Not sure how many he scored in the 4th, but he was actually drawing fouls and attacking rather than settling, it was encouraging to see.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron's 11th game this season with at least 30 points, 5 rebounds and 5 assists

He has as many 30-5-5 games as next 7 guys combined.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Win is a win, we looked solid for 90% of the game. Oh and Bosh with 12 rebounds in a game where we desperately needed it against that Bulls frontline.


----------



## Il BLaZe l1 (Mar 22, 2010)

very entertaining game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still dont get the ISO offense to close games out. You got Wade, Lebron and Bosh on the floor. Draw up a play.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so sick of the small lineups late in games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Remember, they were without Deng also.


Yeah, but no one gave the Heat a break or mentioned it later when one of the 3 games we lost to Chicago was in Chicago minus LeBron (and I think Bosh, too.) That was the game where we were getting worked most of it, but almost won when Dwyane hit 3 3-pointers in a row, including one he was fouled on.

Don't remember who we were missing the other 2 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> SedanoShow Jorge Sedano
> So, is anyone going to write the story about Derrick Rose being teary-eyed in the Bulls locker room? Only fair. Right? #Bulls #HEAT


haha, remember the huge shit storm the Heat got?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The narrative would be about how passionate he is about winning, and puts the defeat solely on himself. And if "cry-gate" never happened last year, some would even say no one on the Heat has the heart to care that much about losing a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Poor John Lucas. Wrong place at the wrong time..






Good thing Lucas isnt an inch or two taller or that would have been a nasty undercut.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I love John Barry criticizing the Heat and praising the Bulls, because they "didn't have Luol Deng, and RIP Hamilton struggled." If we're going to play that game, wouldn't it mean more to the outcome of the game if Dwyane hadn't struggled the way he did? He's so absurdly and blatantly biased, it baffles me they keep him around.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Idiot refs. What if he had come down and seriously injured himself? That was a foul, undercutting, he hits his legs and it was clear as day.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade Wtf was that tonight...he was probably as bad as a bball player could be....disgusting. Thank God lebron is welll...Lebron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> ^Idiot refs. What if he had come down and seriously injured himself? That was a foul, undercutting, he hits his legs and it was clear as day.


:laugh: or its just a guy trying to draw some contact around the net and not give a free lane.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so damn sick of the Bosh/Haslem thing I can't get over. Play either/or, not both. If we're down and need points, ok. If it's close or we're up and we need stops, put Joel Anthony in the game. To hell with the metrics and statistics, we cannot stop people down the stretch playing those two next to eachother. We need Joel Anthony in the game at crunch time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> I'm so damn sick of the Bosh/Haslem thing I can't get over. Play either/or, not both. If we're down and need points, ok. If it's close or we're up and we need stops, put Joel Anthony in the game. To hell with the metrics and statistics, we cannot stop people down the stretch playing those two next to eachother. We need Joel Anthony in the game at crunch time.


Spo is obsessed with Haslem beyond all reasoning. NBA coaches as a whole are mostly stubborn guys who decide for themselves who can play and who can't and they give those guys minutes accordingly and they don't relent. That's why players fail for some teams and hit big for others. It's just finding a coach who believes in you.

Spo believes in Haslem way too much. If Haslem was half as good as Spo thinks he is he would be a star player. Also, there's no truthful argument that he is intangibly good because he makes dumb fouls and he doesn't get tough boards.

It sounds like I'm trashing him (it always does when I talk about Haslem) but all I've ever wanted is for him to be our backup PF. He's solid in that role. One of the elite bench players in the league. However, he has no business playing 30 minutes a night.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm a huge Haslem fan but he has limits.

If he's so damn good start him over Joel Anthony.

Can't decide if he is trying to make Joel or Haslem content by letting start/finish.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Haslem rebounds better than Joel and in late game/crunch time, we need his rebounding more than Joel's.

Giving up an offensive rebounding could mean the difference between winning or losing a game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> Haslem rebounds better than Joel and in late game/crunch time, we need his rebounding more than Joel's.
> 
> Giving up an offensive rebounding could mean the difference between winning or losing a game.


He isn't a center. He can't box out big guys and keep them from getting the rebound. Just because he gets more rebounds doesn't mean we're a better rebounding team with him on the floor. That Bosh + Haslem lineup is dreadful.

Statistically our two most negative +/- lineups include Haslem + Bosh and rebounding is a huge part of it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As far as UD in crunch time, he'll play great D from time to time, but at least one little thing that bothers me is his inability to grasp the fact that he should pretty much never try to go back up with the ball after grabbing an offensive board. He tries to do too much and still, in his 9th season, has not accepted the fact that he can't score amongst the trees. I've seen him negate the great work he does on the boards time and time again, costing us the possession he just earned by trying to do too much. Joel may not have the threat of a spot up J, but now that he's learned to catch, the fact that he gets ignored on offense is starting to become a plus for the team. Even Rio has been able to find him for baskets at the rim, and his little jump hook is becoming a bit of a weapon. And he earns just as many extra possessions as UD.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> As far as UD in crunch time, he'll play great D from time to time, but at least one little thing that bothers me is his inability to grasp the fact that he should pretty much never try to go back up with the ball after grabbing an offensive board. He tries to do too much and still, in his 9th season, has not accepted the fact that he can't score amongst the trees. I've seen him negate the great work he does on the boards time and time again, costing us the possession he just earned by trying to do too much. Joel may not have the threat of a spot up J, but now that he's learned to catch, the fact that he gets ignored on offense is starting to become a plus for the team. Even Rio has been able to find him for baskets at the rim, and his little jump hook is becoming a bit of a weapon. And he earns just as many extra possessions as UD.


I haven't forgotten the game in the finals where Haslem stole the last shot of the game and bricked it. *sigh*


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

At least he was playing on one foot then. Dont know his excuse now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Jace said:


> At least he was playing on one foot then. Dont know his excuse now.


The dreads


----------

